# TV Karte für HDTV und überspielen von VHS auf DVD gesucht



## ZeroToxin (18. März 2010)

*TV Karte für HDTV und überspielen von VHS auf DVD gesucht*

huhu zusammen.

Wie es der Titel scho sagt, bin ich auf der Suche nach ner HDTV karte, wo ich auch n VHS rekorder anschließen kann, damit ich alte Filme (welche für meine Schwiegermutter sehr wichtig sin ^^) auf DVD überspielen kann.

Kann mir da jemand n gutes Stück nennen?

Wenn möglich extern, oder sonst PCIe

Ich selbst hab so nich wirklich was gefunden, kenn mich in dem Bereich aber auch nich wirklich aus.


regards ZeroToxin


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2010)

*AW: TV Karte für HDTV und überspielen von VHS auf DVD gesucht*

Für das Überspielen würd ich vlt lieber einen extra "Videograbber" kaufen, gibt es auch fpr USB, da ist dann halt auch ne passende Software dabei. Da VHS ja alles andere als HD ist, muss es dann auch nicht sein, was HD aufnehmen könnte und dann teurer wäre. So was ist auch nicht übermäßig teuer, vlt. lädt Dich Deine Schwiegermutter ja dafür auch mal zum Essen ein oder so  

TV Karte kauft Du halt unabhängig davon extra. Suchst Du da SAT oder Kabel?


----------



## ZeroToxin (19. März 2010)

*AW: TV Karte für HDTV und überspielen von VHS auf DVD gesucht*

TV Karte bräucht ich die SAT variante.

und zum Überspielen: Videograbber sagste.. kannste da was empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2010)

*AW: TV Karte für HDTV und überspielen von VHS auf DVD gesucht*

Hab da keine Erfahrung, aber der hier scheint gut (genug) zu sein und kostet nur 13€: LogiLink Audio und Video Grabber USB 2.0: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Traubibaer (19. März 2010)

*AW: TV Karte für HDTV und überspielen von VHS auf DVD gesucht*

Einen USB-Videograbber würde ich auch als optimalste Lösung sehen.

Was Dein dann verbleibendes TV-Karten Problem anbetrifft, kannst Du *HIER* und *HIER* ganz viel lesen.

Vielleicht hilft das dann etwas bei Deiner Kaufentscheidung.

Gruß
Traubi
.


----------



## rebel4life (21. März 2010)

*AW: TV Karte für HDTV und überspielen von VHS auf DVD gesucht*

Tevii S470 oder S660, für die Videos würde ich zu so nem Grabber greifen, wobei es ne analoge TV Karte mit Dscaler auch tuen würde.


----------

